# Rom downloading at College



## campbell00 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's the deal, I'm itching to give Pokemon Black* a whirl, along with some other SNES games (that I own. didn't bring it with me to college). The thing is, I'm a freshman at college, and I have no idea what is safe and what is not. I know that using P2P services like Bittorrent is asking for trouble, but what about regular downloads? Does anyone know the process in which people are detected for copyright infringement?

*I have no intention of playing the JAP version. I fully intend to buy it; I'm just really curious about the revamp battle system.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2010)

You're on their network, they can see what you do.

They simply look at what you're doing and determine if it's illegal or not the way a normal person does.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just use a proxy to bypass the server, they can still catch you but it's harder+ depending on the computer techs there, you might not even get caught.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Oct 1, 2010)

Junior here, and I did download games on my campus and even play MMO lol


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 1, 2010)

use SSL, or just don't worry about it colleges really don't care what you do on their network as long as you don't get them in trouble they wont complain if no one complains to them.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Junior here, and I did download games on my campus and even play MMO lol


Lol back when I played maple, I remember me and a friend were in the school library doing our work, lol the schools net was slow so we started downloading maple (it was about 700mb then) and it said 3days, we left it on for 3 days, go to the school library later and it was complete lol, then...we played!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2010)

When you're using a proxy (which is what hides your IP), the proxy itself (which is *somebody else's computer on the internet) can see every thing you do online.* It all passes through their computer. Everything you send out and everything you get back.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_proxy

So while a proxy may hide your real IP _from the site you visit_, the proxy itself has your real IP and more.

Not to mention that somebody in control of your network can still sniff your traffic.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> When you're using a proxy (which is what hides your IP), the proxy itself (which is *somebody else's computer on the internet) can see every thing you do online.* It all passes through their computer. Everything you send out and everything you get back.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_proxy
> 
> ...


Meh, I guess my schools techs are just dumb then, considering they don't catch a single thing we do with a proxy, I would post the name but I don't know if I can do it here, I don't see anything about it in the rules but better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## murkurie (Oct 1, 2010)

my college just a network called "open", and I know tons of people that torrent during class. no need to worry about it if there is no security at all


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2010)

It's easy to find techs that don't give a damn until you cause a problem.


----------



## campbell00 (Oct 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You're on their network, they can see what you do.
> 
> They simply look at what you're doing and determine if it's illegal or not the way a normal person does.



Do college campuses normally have the capacity to see EVERYTHING you do online? I thought that they could only monitor bandwidth...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2010)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If somebody controls the router/gateway you're using, they have the capability to see everything passing through it.

Now, most of the time it's not set up because they don't really give a fuck who you're mad at on facebook or whatever, but it's still a possibility.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't sweat it.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> campbell00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And after all the Googling, I had assumed that it wasn't possible. How do you go about getting it setup for full monitoring?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 1, 2010)

I really don't think they would care.  I mean, my college has an open WiFi that anyone can join without logging in.  You could do all sorts of illegal things and they wouldn't even know who you are.  As for residence halls, they don't care unless the RIAA or MPAA sends them a subpoena, which won't happen if you download from a filesharing website (and they wouldn't care since it's not American movie/music).


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> And after all the Googling, I had assumed that it wasn't possible. How do you go about getting it setup for full monitoring?


If you just have a cheap at-home router (generally ISP-supplied) they tend to have the logging functions crippled or disabled.  A school with hundreds of students would not be using a single cheap-ass router.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww! I guess my WRTxxG Linksys router won't cut it then. It comes with that EasyLink Adviser thing, which must mean it's cheap!


----------



## mad567 (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess we are lucky in Greece...........Everyybody in univercities can pirate and download anything he wants


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

that is why you use the proxy to visit another proxy which you use to visit a 3rd proxy which you use to download the file.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

how do they check? They don't.


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 3, 2010)

You should be fine. Dont be much of a host. If you use to much bandwidth, theyll notice.


----------



## sprogurt (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd say use Tor, watch out for VNC or other varieties and if they can't see what you're doing but know something is up you better have a good explanation.


----------

